# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  رؤية واضحة لقانون انتخابات متطور

## معاذ ملحم

ملف .. استحقاقات بعد حل مجلس النواب .. نحو رؤية واضحة لقانون انتخابات متطور



عمان - الرأي - منذ صدور الإرادة الملكية بحل مجلس النواب، وصدور التكليف الملكي للحكومة بإنجاز قانون انتخاب معدل يضمن إجراء انتخابات تكون مثالا في الشفافية والنزاهة، شهدت الساحة السياسية حراكا على غير صعيد، في الحكومة، وفي الشارع السياسي، وفي أحاديث الأردنيين في مختلف المناسبات.
الحكومة، من جانبها، شرعت فورا بتنفيذ استحقاقات المرحلة، وفق ما أمر جلالة الملك، إذ شكلت لجنة وزارية لبحث التعديلات اللازمة لإقرار قانون انتخاب متطور، وكذلك انشغلت في تحديد الإجراءات اللازمة لتطوير جميع إجراءات العملية الانتخابية.
وكذلك تعمل بصورة حثيثة على إنجاز قانون اللامركزية الذي سيفضي إلى إجراء انتخابات للمجالس المحلية، المتوقع إجراؤها في نيسان المقبل.
في المقابل، بدأت الأحزاب حوارات ونقاشات حول التعديلات المرتقبة على قانون الانتخابات، بهدف بلورة رؤى لمحاورة اللجنة الوزارية المكلفة بإعداد قانون الانتخاب، تضمن مشاركة فاعلة للأحزاب في الانتخابات، ضمن نظام القائمة النسبية التي يمكن لها من خلالها الترشح للانتخابات النيابية.
وبدأت الآراء تبرز حول كيفية إكمال مسيرة الإصلاح السياسي، ودور قانون الانتخاب، وغيره من العوامل في ضمان سير العملية الإصلاحية سيرا حسنا يتوافق مع الرؤية الملكية للإصلاح.
الرأي تنشر اليوم ملفا يتعلق بالتطورات الأخيرة، في سعي، لن يكون يتيما، لاستيضاح مواقف جميع المعنيين في مشروع الإصلاح، ولوضع الرأي العام بصورة ما يحدث من مستجدات في هذا الإطار، بما يساعده في الانخراط فيها.

----------

